# Bundle DirecTV with CenturyLink?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there any reason *not* to bundle DirecTV billing with CenturyLink (_nee_ Qwest)? Would it change how I use DirecTVs web site? How I get support from DirecTV? Anything besides how I pay the bill and how much it is?


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

dick_w said:


> Is there any reason *not* to bundle DirecTV billing with CenturyLink (_nee_ Qwest)? Would it change how I use DirecTVs web site? How I get support from DirecTV? Anything besides how I pay the bill and how much it is?


Only effect would be that you'd be unable to view billing details on the D* site, although you would be able to view billing details over on Centurylink's site.

I bundle my home phone service, my internet services, my DirecTV, and my Verizon cell phone service with Centurylink and have for some time. Major effect is $20 a month in discounts for bundling.....


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

CenturyLink offered a $5.00 discount on Choice package if I added Direct to my Century Internet account. Wasn't worth it, so I didn't sign up. I was also concerned about my receiving future "discounts" like I currently receive when talking to Direct CSR's.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Must have worked differently here in Tennessee when I bundled D* with Century Link. I was already a D* customer when Century Link took over my previous phone company (Embarq). I just called D*, told them I was a Century Link customer, and they confirmed through Century Link that I was a customer with them. Then, D* gave me $5/mo off on my bill, no commitments necessary. Still got Sunday Ticket for free this year, and other occasional freebees.


----------



## mightyb (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been linked with CenturyLink (Qwest) for years now.
still able to call DTV and work my "deals" when needed, no problems!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have CenturyLink (Qwest) also and have had no issues with the bundle since 2006.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Usually, bundling like that counts as being on autopay for free HD. Might want to check that out us you don't already have it.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Usually, bundling like that counts as being on autopay for free HD. Might want to check that out us you don't already have it.


It has for me.........having my billing bundled has NO effect on any discounts I get through D*, no effect on my services or packages, no effect on contract terms or life.

Besides the $20 a month discount I get from Centurylink (was Qwest) for bundling all my services, I'm also receiving a $10 a month discount form D* (to give me free HD for 2 years). D* has shown that bundling is the same as autopay ( in their eyes).

The only differences I see is that I don't get a bill from D* (it's included on my phone/internet/cell/d* bill), I can't access my bill on D*'s site (although I can access it on C*'s site), and when I call D*......they will do everything for me they did before except talk to me about my bill......that call is transfered to Centurylink.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like a no-brainer. Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

My CenturyLink discount just shows up on my DirecTv bill as a $5 credit. I still access my DirecTv account online like I always did, and all DirecTv transactions are did through them, not CenturyLink.


----------

